# How to uninstall streamFX from OBS?



## altwijs (Jun 23, 2021)

How to uninstall streamFX from OBS because I don't need it anymore? but can't find it in my settings....


----------



## callimeron (Jun 23, 2021)

altwijs said:


> How to uninstall streamFX from OBS because I don't need it anymore? but can't find it in my settings....
> 
> View attachment 72502


Delete "/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX" folder.


----------



## T0ni (Jun 25, 2021)

At least on Mac M1 this does not help since StreamFX will still show up on the Menubar after just deleting folder as mentioned above.
Any other ideas are more than welcome :-)


----------



## callimeron (Jun 25, 2021)

If you find StreamFX.so in the following location, please delete it
/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/PlugIns


----------



## T0ni (Jun 26, 2021)

callimeron said:


> If you find StreamFX.so in the following location, please delete it
> /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/PlugIns


thx for your help, but that's exactly the problem... there is no such file
Maybe it's because of different structure on a M1 ARM Rosetta whatever?!
Any other ideas in the community welcome!


----------



## callimeron (Jun 26, 2021)

What is saved in the OBS log?


----------



## T0ni (Jun 26, 2021)

callimeron said:


> What is saved in the OBS log?


I am sorry, I am not familiar so far with logs :-(
and/or where to look for if I open them (whereever to find them?)


----------



## callimeron (Jun 26, 2021)

T0ni said:


> I am sorry, I am not familiar so far with logs :-(
> and/or where to look for if I open them (whereever to find them?)


Help -> Log files -> View Current Log

example, this image is my log.


----------



## DeeJay1972 (Aug 22, 2021)

i have the same problem, i will delete StreamFX but in all plugin folders there is no StreamFX Date to delete. i have normal mac system and no M1 Mac. Anybody a idea ?


----------



## Frost-T (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi,

had the same problem.
On my regular Mac Mini (no M1) I found it in the location spotted in post #2.


callimeron said:


> Delete "/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/StreamFX" folder.



But at first I was also looking in the wrong place.
You can find it in the hidden root folder "/Library" not in the user folder (not "/Users/username/Library"; not "~/Library").
There you can find only the saved settings.


----------



## alinah104 (Jan 13, 2022)

Just use a mac uninstaller and uninstall any stuff which you do not want to stay in your system.


----------

